# Working it for tips ?



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Considering doing an experiment to see if I can get a lot of tips ?. Of course strategies will differ depending on factors. If I'm dealing with women, men, families. Ranging from flirting to killing with kindness. Any advice?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Considering doing an experiment to see if I can get a lot of tips ?. Of course strategies will differ depending on factors. If I'm dealing with women, men, families. Ranging from flirting to killing with kindness. Any advice?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You have to read your audience. 90% of pax know whether or not they’re going to tip before the trip begins. Go with your gut on the 10% you might be able to influence.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> View attachment 374337






















Mkang14 said:


> Considering doing an experiment to see if I can get a lot of tips ?. Of course strategies will differ depending on factors. If I'm dealing with women, men, families. Ranging from flirting to killing with kindness. Any advice?


"Flirt" during daylight hours ✔
Families: focus on the kids. Mom appreciates it
same with dogs ?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Sometimes it’s just a mystery. Yesterday, a guy was looking at his phone for most of the 12 min ride. When I saw he wasn’t playing with his phone, I made small talk for the last few min of the ride. He tipped me $7 in the app.

I’ve had other riders who’ve said this was an awesome ride, and they loved talking to me. But no tip comes. Just be genuine and be yourself.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> You have to read your audience. 90% of pax know whether or not they're going to tip before the trip begins. Go with your gut on the 10% you might be able to influence.


I started an article in the sf section a few weeks back to see what people's average tips were and it was horrible! Looks like the bay has a tipping issue. Mine average is about 3 to 4 of 10 pax. But let's see if we can raise that ?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

If you are experimenting make sure you have a control and a proper sample size. I don’t know if most markets are busy enough to do any serious qualitative research.

Every day of the job for me is completely different in who I am picking up when and where. I couldn’t possibly experiment and trust the results.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I started an article in the sf section a few weeks back to see what people's average tips were and it was horrible! Looks like the bay has a tipping issue. Mine average is about 3 to 4 of 10 pax. But let's see if we can raise that ?


Most expensive City in the USA.
Subsequently
Tipping a stranger you'll never see again isn't a priority ✔
?Paying rent on a dumpy $2,700 a month Studio is a priority?
Not everyone in SF is a tech billionair,
in fact most aren't


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Ranging from flirting....


Possible outcome :
- You'll get 1star, a report and a possible deactivation. 
- With a female, she'll go down on you.
- With a male, he'll ask you out and take you to his " favourite Indian restaurant ".


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Considering doing an experiment to see if I can get a lot of tips ?. Of course strategies will differ depending on factors. If I'm dealing with women, men, families. Ranging from flirting to killing with kindness. Any advice?


I think no matter what you do (unless you go to the very extreme), every person has already made up their mind if they are going to tip before the ride even gets to them!! We will get tipped 40% of the time, give or take!!


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Hell I'd tip you just for being you, Mkang. You seem like a super cool lady. In any case, I think it's largely about a person's mood and your own relatability to the pax. Not much you can do to change that. 3 or 4 tips out of ten rides is perfectly fine/average.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

oleole20 said:


> Possible outcome :
> ...
> - With a female, she'll go down on you.
> - With a male, he'll ask you out and take you to his " favourite Indian restaurant ".


You have never flirted have you? A flirt can be just a smile. I don't know what hoes are in your area, but I can't believe that are that many women that would suddenly go down on someone because of a flirt.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I just be myself and read people, I tend to know when to talk, when to listen, and when to shut up. I let them lead conversations and act interested in what they are talking about. If I'm not familiar I show interest by asking questions. If I'm familiar with what they are talking about I give opinions that match their opinions and try to avoid not agreeing with them. Being in a tourist area I am often asked about restaurants, I make recommendations to the best restaurants in my opinion. Of course depending on what side of the island they are on the best restaurant is always on the other side of town. For the most part people like hearing what they want to hear.

My tip percentage based on my recording keeping is 50% of my riders tip. This year I have also been separately tracking riders that say they will tip me in the app. 53% of those riders actually follow through tipping in the app.

If you are driving for Lyft another technique is to manually rate the rider 5 stars about 4 hours after the ride ended if they do not tip you. This technique generally generates several late tips in Lyft as the PAX gets a notice that they were rated 5 stars by the driver. If no tip comes later you can always change the rating within 24 hours from the ride.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Invisible said:


> You have never flirted have you? A flirt can be just a smile. I don't know what hoes are in your area, but I can't believe that are that many women that would suddenly go down on someone because of a flirt.


You've never been to Delco


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

I picked all of them. The PAX will determine what one - two - three of these you implement.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Considering doing an experiment to see if I can get a lot of tips ?. Of course strategies will differ depending on factors. If I'm dealing with women, men, families. Ranging from flirting to killing with kindness. Any advice?


Shit. Can I change my vote? I didnt see "low cut shirt" as an option the first time


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

mch said:


> Shit. Can I change my vote? I didnt see "low cut shirt" as an option the first time


If you didn't seem so nice in other threads, I'd think you're just a pig. ?

Mkang just work your Wonder Bra. That's what I do for tips. Jk!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

The best tip advice I can give is to always ask at the end of the ride for them to please RATE the experience because you would appreciate their feedback... as I've stated time and again on this message board I could care less about their feedback all I care about is that they see the Tipping screen witch pops up right after they RATE me....90% of the reason we don't receive tips is because the passenger doesn't open their app again for days if you can convince them to open their app when they are getting out of the car or sometime close to that chances are you'll get a tip and my tips have doubled and even tripled since I've started this habit on every single passenger....


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Invisible said:


> If you didn't seem so nice in other threads, I'd think your just a pig. ?
> 
> Mkang just work your Wonder Bra. That's what I do for tips. Jk!!!!!!!!


?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I've had other riders who've said this was an awesome ride, and they loved talking to me. But no tip comes. Just be genuine and be yourself.


Also, any pax who tries to shake your hand at the end of a ride = "You ain't gettin' jack, sucka".


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Dekero said:


> The best tip advice I can give is to always ask at the end of the ride for them to please RATE the experience because you would appreciate their feedback... as I've stated time and again on this message board I could care less about their feedback all I care about is that they see the Tipping screen witch pops up right after they RATE me....90% of the reason we don't receive tips is because the passenger doesn't open their app again for days if you can convince them to open their app when they are getting out of the car or sometime close to that chances are you'll get a tip and my tips have doubled and even tripled since I've started this habit on every single passenger....


I think Deez Nutz might be on to something here.

I cant believe I forgot to post this sooner but i've seen @Dekero post this over and over again. I was out on Sat night and thought "Let me try that shit the angry deez nutz peanut dude on UP was talking about" I didn't remember to ask every single one to rate me but I asked most. I also added in. "Yea, Uber is paying more attention to ratings now for incentives and stuff" and I'll be damned if I didn't go 13 for 20 with tips. That's down the shore numbers and summer is long over and I was in the city where you're lucky to get 4 or 5 tips out of 20 rides. Its only one night but still. I'm gonna keep doing it.

Thanks dude.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Invisible said:


> A flirt can be just a smile.


Smiling is called being friendly. If you consider smiling as flirting, then everyone who served you or greeted you is guilty of flirting.
Also there's different type of flirting, it depends on how desperate a person wants that tip.


Invisible said:


> You have never flirted have you?


With a female pax that sit at the front , yes I have (if I find them attractive and they're single).


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

oleole20 said:


> Smiling is called being friendly. If you consider smiling as flirting, then everyone who served you or greeted you is guilty of flirting.
> Also there's different type of flirting, it depends on how desperate a person wants that tip.
> 
> With a female pax that sit at the front , yes I have (if I find them attractive and they're single).


My version of flirting is non physical with pax at least. A lot of it is eye contact, smile and boosting his ego.

Eye contact may not sound like anything special but with me it seems to draw people in.

Come into my web...


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> My version of flirting is non physical with pax at least. A lot of it is eye contact, smile and boosting his ego.
> 
> Eye contact may not sound like anything special but with me it seems to draw people in.


So all these uber women driving me around have only been inflating my own ego? I want back all those $10 tips I gave  No wonder I could never get their digits


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

oleole20 said:


> Smiling is called being friendly. If you consider smiling as flirting, then everyone who served you or greeted you is guilty of flirting.
> Also there's different type of flirting, it depends on how desperate a person wants that tip.
> 
> With a female pax that sit at the front , yes I have (if I find them attractive and they're single).


If they initiate (key word here), you gotta flirt with the ones you don't find attractive too. Especially the older ladies. Some of my funnest groups of pax have been women my mom's age out for a night on the town a few glasses of wine deep. I usually do pretty well with that demographic tip wise too.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I do the Starving Student routine.

I'm a hoodies and jeans type of Ant.








They want "Goodies" on display they can ride with Ciara. ?

What's worked for me is having my programming textbooks *casually* :whistling: displayed on my dash in full view of Pax's eye line. (Yes that book was double taped in.:thumbup

Anyways the conversation always went like this:

"Oh are you studying programming?":big grin:

"Yes I am."?

"What school"?

(my school name)?

"Goooood! Goooood! Excellent choice of study! You will always have a career! Good to see women in tech! So! How do you like programming?"??

"Oh I LOVE it ?.....just wish school wasn't so expensive!"??

"Oh well you stick with it young lady!! Get those scholarships! Pell Grants! ..Oh and here's a little extra for you." ??

"Thank you! Oh and I will!!!" ??

BTW....I still keep a current programming textbook (That I fully understand) on my dashboard even though I'm not in school. Who says I'm not taking a refresher course or something....:whistling:


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

oleole20 said:


> Smiling is called being friendly. If you consider smiling as flirting, then everyone who served you or greeted you is guilty of flirting.
> '


That's the difference between men and women. Smile is listed here as #1 way to flirt. I had to flirt all the time when I was much younger working in the bars. It's the easiest way to flirt. No, I don't think all my pax have flirted with me, but I know the ons who have. But I don't care. I just want to make $.

https://www.winggirlmethod.com/10-signs-shes-flirting/


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> My version of flirting is non physical with pax at least. A lot of it is eye contact, smile and boosting his ego.


OF course, you don't want to break Uber's code of conduct. 
Btw if you got me as your pax and you tell me I look 20yrs younger or I looked like Denzel Washington or Idris Elba, I'll tip you $15.


----------



## John McYeet (Feb 10, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Considering doing an experiment to see if I can get a lot of tips ?. Of course strategies will differ depending on factors. If I'm dealing with women, men, families. Ranging from flirting to killing with kindness. Any advice?


Honestly the best way to get tips is to not expect a tip from the get go. That way if you DO get a tip you're that much more surprised!


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I think relaxed and friendly is the way to go. Not too hyped up. Appear to be positive and upbeat.... but not desperate . 

I give a warm welcome , confirm destination , then give the ETA for arrival . “Let me know if you need anything!” Then I shut up and only reply to them if the pax talks to me. I mostly keep the chill station on XM low in the car. 

I bang out mats between rides and keep my car fresh. That’s about it. Drive smooth, no hard breaking or accelerating . 4K rides . 5star driver . Tips may vary. Most professional’s and seniors throw me a $5. Nights bring more tips than mornings.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I do the Starving Student routine.
> 
> I'm a hoodies and jeans type of Ant.
> 
> ...


Sweatpants Badger, sweatpants. Otherwise, this is a pretty killer strategy.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

mch said:


> If they initiate (key word here), you gotta flirt with the ones you don't find attractive too. Especially the older ladies.


I had a single mum in her 40s with a teenage kid ask me out on a date as I arrived at her destination. I was just being friendly, talkative and a great listener towards her like I do with all my pax that wants to talk. I had to make up some excuse and let her down gently.



Invisible said:


> Smile is listed here as #1 way to flirt. I had to flirt all the time when I was much younger working in the bars.


I agree with you however body language also play a part when smiling, that's what makes a difference between flirting and being friendly.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

oleole20 said:


> I had a single mum in her 40s with a teenage kid ask me out on a date as I arrived at her destination. I was just being friendly, talkative and a great listener towards her like I do with all my pax that wants to talk. I had to make up some excuse and let her down gently.


The ones in their 30s and 40s are the ones you really have to be careful with. They're the ones who are most likley to grab your piece if you fly too close to the sun with the flirting. They're grown women who know what they want and know how to get it.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

mch said:


> I think Deez Nutz might be on to something here.
> 
> I cant believe I forgot to post this sooner but i've seen @Dekero post this over and over again. I was out on Sat night and thought "Let me try that shit the angry deez nutz peanut dude on UP was talking about" I didn't remember to ask every single one to rate me but I asked most. I also added in. "Yea, Uber is paying more attention to ratings now for incentives and stuff" and I'll be damned if I didn't go 13 for 20 with tips. That's down the shore numbers and summer is long over and I was in the city where you're lucky to get 4 or 5 tips out of 20 rides. Its only one night but still. I'm gonna keep doing it.
> 
> Thanks dude.


Thank you for that... I'm really glad to hear it's working for you... Angry Nutz guy LOL??? I love it... Yeah I can't say it enough my tips are waaay up from last year....

Like I stop WHATEVER is happening or being discussed, turn down the radio, and get serious for the last 30 seconds and explain how much their input will help my future riders..LOL ... BUT ITS all about getting them back into that app.. no open. App no tips....

Awesome I'm so stoked for you!!!


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Come into my web...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

mch said:


> The ones in their 30s and 40s are the ones you really have to be careful with. They're the ones who are most likley to grab your piece if you fly too close to the sun with the flirting. They're grown women who know what they want and know how to get it.


Wow! Do you give them the Joey line? Or do you show them your big fish?


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

mch said:


> The ones in their 30s and 40s are the ones you really have to be careful with.


If they're attractive and no kids, I'm down with that.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

oleole20 said:


> View attachment 374386





oleole20 said:


> If they're attractive and no kids, I'm down with that.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> View attachment 374390


I know that look, the same look I got when I forgot to put the toilet seat down.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Wow! Do you give them the Joey line? Or do you show them your big fish?
> 
> View attachment 374387


Only had one ever get really grabby. Picked up a woman from a bar who looked like John Madden wearing a wig. A younger John Madden but still. She got in and immediately started making very suggestive comments about my Uber pic vs my appearance in person (while touching my arm). I stupidly, stupidly attempted to play along and made some comment back to her about how I was surprised she was going home by herself.

She then did her best to try and remove my piece from my body. I was a little flustered, froze a little bit, kept driving and sorta stumbled through saying some stuff like "So ahhh what did you say you do for work? Yea my fiance has a job too" "I heard its supposed to go down into the 30s tonight, uhhh my fiance loves the weather channel" She got the point and the situation was diffused. I had the scared turtle thing going on too so that might have helped. I shot the shit with her the rest of the ride and she tipped me $10.

Had she been sober or had I had a dash cam I would have just been like "Yo take it easy, what do you think youre doing" but she was pretty hammered and I had no camera at the time. So I knew I had to tread lightly.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

oleole20 said:


> I know that look, the same look I got when I forgot to put the toilet seat down.


?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

mch said:


> Only had one ever get really grabby. Picked up a woman from a bar who looked like John Madden wearing a wig. A younger John Madden but still. She got in and immediately started making very suggestive comments about my Uber pic vs my appearance in person (while touching my arm). I stupidly, stupidly attempted to play along and made some comment back to her about how I was surprised she was going home by herself.
> 
> She then did her best to try and remove my piece from my body. I was a little flustered, froze a little bit, kept driving and sorta stumbled through saying some stuff like "So ahhh what did you say you do for work? Yea my fiance has a job too" "I heard its supposed to go down into the 30s tonight, uhhh my fiance loves the weather channel" She got the point and the situation was diffused. I had the scared turtle thing going on too so that might have helped. I shot the shit with her the rest of the ride and she tipped me $10.
> 
> Had she been sober or had I had a dash cam I would have just been like "Yo take it easy, what do you think youre doing" but she was pretty hammered and I had no camera at the time. So I knew I had to tread lightly.


I was laughing so hard reading this first paragraph!!!! Holy cow, you're a hardcore flirt ,saying you're surprised she's going home alone! I think it's okay to tone down the flirting just a notch.

Seriously, it must've been awful to have her done that. I'm sorry that happened to you. No driver, M or F, should be touched and especially like that.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Considering doing an experiment to see if I can get a lot of tips ?. Of course strategies will differ depending on factors. If I'm dealing with women, men, families. Ranging from flirting to killing with kindness. Any advice?


I prefer whipping out the ole Schlong for tips.............

now that I think about it, haven't gotten many tips lately ?



Invisible said:


> I was laughing so hard reading this first paragraph!!!! Holy cow, you're a hardcore flirt saying you're surprised she's going home alone. I think it's okay to tone down the flirting just a notch.
> 
> Seriously, it must've been awful to have her done that. I'm sorry that happened to you. No driver, M or F, should be touched and especially like that.


Oh I absolutely encourage female pax to 'grab some dick' if you will 
That's the dream


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I was laughing so hard reading this first paragraph!!!! Holy cow, you're a hardcore flirt saying you're surprised she's going home alone. I think it's okay to tone down the flirting just a notch.
> 
> Seriously, it must've been awful to have her done that. I'm sorry that happened to you. No driver, M or F, should be touched and especially like that.


Yea you're right about toning it down lol. I've never initiated it and it and really it doesn't happen all that much anyway.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

I can do all of the above, all in the same trip.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

@Invisible unfortunately the ones that do are never the ones you want



Mkang14 said:


> My version of flirting is non physical with pax at least. A lot of it is eye contact, smile and boosting his ego.
> 
> Eye contact may not sound like anything special but with me it seems to draw people in.
> 
> ...


like this ?








mch said:


> Only had one ever get really grabby. Picked up a woman from a bar who looked like John Madden wearing a wig. A younger John Madden but still. She got in and immediately started making very suggestive comments about my Uber pic vs my appearance in person (while touching my arm). I stupidly, stupidly attempted to play along and made some comment back to her about how I was surprised she was going home by herself.
> 
> She then did her best to try and remove my piece from my body. I was a little flustered, froze a little bit, kept driving and sorta stumbled through saying some stuff like "So ahhh what did you say you do for work? Yea my fiance has a job too" "I heard its supposed to go down into the 30s tonight, uhhh my fiance loves the weather channel" She got the point and the situation was diffused. I had the scared turtle thing going on too so that might have helped. I shot the shit with her the rest of the ride and she tipped me $10.
> 
> Had she been sober or had I had a dash cam I would have just been like "Yo take it easy, what do you think youre doing" but she was pretty hammered and I had no camera at the time. So I knew I had to tread lightly.


literally the best story ever dude


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> *Working it...*


... Bob's Burgers style


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> I started an article in the sf section a few weeks back to see what people's average tips were and it was horrible! Looks like the bay has a tipping issue. Mine average is about 3 to 4 of 10 pax. But let's see if we can raise that ?


Am betting you'll raise it! ?


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Considering doing an experiment to see if I can get a lot of tips ?. Of course strategies will differ depending on factors. If I'm dealing with women, men, families. Ranging from flirting to killing with kindness. Any advice?


dress like the girl in my profile pic....And avoid the foofoo lotion/soap


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> @Invisible unfortunately the ones that do are never the ones you want


I could see that since you guys need a challenge. Maybe you'd have better luck if you were an Uber select driver or Uber black driver, instead of just x. ?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I could see that since you guys need a challenge. Maybe you'd have better luck if you were an Uber select driver or Uber black driver, instead of just x. ?


Absolutely false

I drive black and suv only - classy rich people ain't grabbing dicks lemme tell you ?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Absolutely false
> 
> I drive black and suv only - classy rich people ain't grabbing dicks lemme tell you ?


That's shocking. I would've thought al those gold diggers with 80-90 year hubbies would be eager. ?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Invisible said:


> That's shocking. I would've thought al those gold diggers with 80-90 year hubbies would be eager. ?


gay guys are the real dick grabbers matter of fact


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I just be myself and read people, I tend to know when to talk, when to listen, and when to shut up. I let them lead conversations and act interested in what they are talking about. If I'm not familiar I show interest by asking questions. If I'm familiar with what they are talking about I give opinions that match their opinions and try to avoid not agreeing with them.


This pretty much covers it for me, too. DFW is not a tourist area, per se, but it's always good thing to be able to recommend places for out-of-towners in case they ask.

My tipping percentage is quite similar in the way that I get tipped about 75-80% of the time and tips make roughly 30-35% of my gross. But, I also do not do 100+ rides a week like FT people do and I pick and choose my rides as well as time to drive pretty heavily.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Considering doing an experiment to see if I can get a lot of tips ?. Of course strategies will differ depending on factors. If I'm dealing with women, men, families. Ranging from flirting to killing with kindness. Any advice?


Uber is now taking tips from drivers so different strategies will not impact this. As for taking the tips, look in the Uber TOS and you will see nowhere that the tips will go to drivers which means they can take the tips, which they do, with no shame or legal recourse. Just one more way Uber is exploiting the lack of driver political pull as they cannot unionize at this point. It is also one more reason regulations from the state and federal levels need to be enacted as other companies will see what Uber gets away with, and they get away with many unethical/immoral/illegal actions, and will do the same. Why not? If they aren't beholden to anyone but their shareholders and they have the money and government officials in their back pockets, damn sociocultural expectations/values/standards/laws.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> So all these uber women driving me around have only been inflating my own ego? I want back all those $10 tips I gave :frown: No wonder I could never get their digits


Crazy talk! You are the exception to the rule! Now where are you so I can get you as a pax ?


GreatWhiteHope said:


> like this ?


Nothing like this ?‍♀


MiamiKid said:


> Am betting you'll raise it! ?


Thanks for the confidence ❤


JPaiva said:


> dress like the girl in my profile pic....And avoid the foofoo lotion/soap


Wait that pic isnt you?

I was thinking foofoo pineapple ? ?.



GreatWhiteHope said:


> Absolutely false
> 
> I drive black and suv only - classy rich people ain't grabbing dicks lemme tell you ?


Classy and rich isnt that an oxymoron ?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Crazy talk! You are the exception to the rule! Now where are you so I can get you as a pax ?
> 
> Nothing like this ?‍♀
> 
> ...


Thanks for the confidence
Very welcome!! ?


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Considering doing an experiment to see if I can get a lot of tips ?. Of course strategies will differ depending on factors. If I'm dealing with women, men, families. Ranging from flirting to killing with kindness. Any advice?


Yeah wear a short skirt and tell them your name is candy...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> Yeah wear a short skirt and tell them your name is candy...


No way. Easy access. All my skirts are short ?‍♀.

I'm not a stripper. I just act like one ?.jk

I'll win them over with my charm and and being all cutsie. I can play the innocent indian girl role well.?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Considering doing an experiment to see if I can get a lot of tips ?. Of course strategies will differ depending on factors. If I'm dealing with women, men, families. Ranging from flirting to killing with kindness. Any advice?









mbd said:


>


The guy who wrote the song died in a crash ... I picked up his daughter and dropped her at the airport ?she was going back home to the east coast... no she is not rich, struggling...she was starting a juice business..


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Easy access. All my skirts are short ?‍♀.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I've heard people mention sometimes pax can add a tip at the start of a trip. Is that right? If yes, how can I tell?



Dekero said:


> The best tip advice I can give is to always ask at the end of the ride for them to please RATE the experience because you would appreciate their feedback... as I've stated time and again on this message board I could care less about their feedback all I care about is that they see the Tipping screen witch pops up right after they RATE me....90% of the reason we don't receive tips is because the passenger doesn't open their app again for days if you can convince them to open their app when they are getting out of the car or sometime close to that chances are you'll get a tip and my tips have doubled and even tripled since I've started this habit on every single passenger....


This is simple yet genius. I'm using this.

I would have a hard time displaying a tip jar or even bringing up tips. Your method in no way sounds like a request to leave a tip, yet....


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I've heard people mention sometimes pax can add a tip at the start of a trip. Is that right? If yes, how can I tell?
> 
> This is simple yet genius. I'm using this.
> 
> I would have a hard time displaying a tip jar or even bringing up tips. Your method in no way sounds like a request to leave a tip, yet....


On Uber it's my understanding that they can add it at anytime.. including set the app up to auto add one everytime...

I make it come off completely sincere even though I honestly could care less about the rating last night I went out and ran the airport from 10 until midnight made 4 runs and made 4 tips...my tips equaled as much as I think it was 50% of my fair for those four runs.... It works. but you have to do it to every single passenger even if you don't think they're going to tip that's the only way it will work....right at the end of the trip before they're about to get out of the car so it's still completely fresh in their mind to open the app right then and there...in fact if I pick them up from the airport and they have bags I don't say it until I'm handing them their bag and I'm looking them dead in the eye.....Good luck.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Does this look okay? Lol









I'm sure more can be added to this...


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Does this look okay? Lol
> View attachment 374704
> 
> 
> ...


Here's part of mine... I preferably love the other experience dash cam one bahahaha... I would love to be there as a rider reads it when waiting on me to arrive....


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Here's part of mine... I preferably love the other experience dash cam one bahahaha... I would love to be there as a rider reads it when waiting on me to arrive....
> View attachment 374709


I was thinking "how sweet" and then the dash cam one killed me ?. You sandwhiched it nice and tight between 2 sweet comments, well done ???. I didnt know so much more can be added.

I know pax read these bios because I use to have something about saving up money to buy a house and I would have people asking me how it was going and where I was buying, etc.


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

My hips don't lie.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Considering doing an experiment to see if I can get a lot of tips ?. Of course strategies will differ depending on factors. If I'm dealing with women, men, families. Ranging from flirting to killing with kindness. Any advice?


Quit Uber and become a server!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Quit Uber and become a server!


Or a bartender. The ones in my area can make $300/wknd night, as pax have told me.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> My version of flirting is A lot of it is eye contact
> Eye contact may not sound like anything special but with me it seems to draw people in.


HA! in the NYC area they would say "What the F are you looking at" and wouldn't take that as flirting. You would have to be a little more direct in your flirting!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Seamus said:


> HA! in the NYC area they would say "What the F are you looking at" and wouldn't take that as flirting. You would have to be a little more direct in your flirting!


Okay so when driving in New York must make physical contact ✅

Scenerio probably will never happen but good to know ?.

I wonder if it's one of those things where I think I'm being sexy, bedroom eyes but in reality I'm giving crazy eyes...?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Put up a sign.


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> Put up a sign.
> 
> View attachment 375045


I like the sign asking passengers to rate, but not the part about tipping. If I got into a car (as a passenger) that had that in there, not only wouldn't I tip (and I'm usually a generous tipper), but I'd drop the rating to 4 stars. Tipping is optional and should be for good service, not begging...



nouberipo said:


> Uber is now taking tips from drivers so different strategies will not impact this. As for taking the tips, look in the Uber TOS and you will see nowhere that the tips will go to drivers which means they can take the tips, which they do, with no shame or legal recourse. Just one more way Uber is exploiting the lack of driver political pull as they cannot unionize at this point. It is also one more reason regulations from the state and federal levels need to be enacted as other companies will see what Uber gets away with, and they get away with many unethical/immoral/illegal actions, and will do the same. Why not? If they aren't beholden to anyone but their shareholders and they have the money and government officials in their back pockets, damn sociocultural expectations/values/standards/laws.


What're you talking about? They've never taken a tip from me...


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Catty Patty said:


> I like the sign asking passengers to rate, but not the part about tipping. If I got into a car (as a passenger) that had that in there, not only wouldn't I tip (and I'm usually a generous tipper), but I'd drop the rating to 4 stars. Tipping is optional and should be for good service, not begging...


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Catty Patty said:


> I like the sign asking passengers to rate, but not the part about tipping. If I got into a car (as a passenger) that had that in there, not only wouldn't I tip (and I'm usually a generous tipper), but I'd drop the rating to 4 stars. Tipping is optional and should be for good service, not begging...
> 
> 
> What're you talking about? They've never taken a tip from me...


Its a common conspiracy theory that Uber skims and witholds tips or steals them completely from us without our knowledge. I'm not sure weather I believe it, but it doesen't come from totally out of the blue. I've gotten tips from rides that took place 3 or 4 months prior.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Catty Patty said:


> I like the sign asking passengers to rate, but not the part about tipping. If I got into a car (as a passenger) that had that in there, not only wouldn't I tip (and I'm usually a generous tipper), but I'd drop the rating to 4 stars. Tipping is optional and should be for good service, not begging...
> 
> 
> What're you talking about? They've never taken a tip from me...


Same. I'm a great tipper but having a sign up or asking for a tip is an immediate downgrade. I'll give the 5 star, but no the tip. Okay if they are nice I'll still tip.

Reminds me of desperate car sellsmen, greedy, money hungry.

Which is why we need to be slick about the way we approach this ?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Same. I'm a great tipper but having a sign up or asking for a tip is an immediate downgrade. I'll give the 5 star, but no the tip. Okay if they are nice I'll still tip.
> 
> Reminds me of desperate car sellsmen, greedy, money hungry.
> 
> Which is why we need to be slick about the way we approach this ?


Strongly agree. Very well stated. ?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Invisible said:


> You have never flirted have you? A flirt can be just a smile. I don't know what hoes are in your area, but I can't believe that are that many women that would suddenly go down on someone because of a flirt.


So what happens now?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

mch said:


> Its a common conspiracy theory that Uber skims and witholds tips or steals them completely from us without our knowledge. I'm not sure weather I believe it, but it doesen't come from totally out of the blue. I've gotten tips from rides that took place 3 or 4 months prior.


My longest late tip was 17 days. I get several every week that come in the 5-9 day latter range.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> So what happens now?
> View attachment 375060


Well that's going to be removed ?.

Answer: you get on top?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> So what happens now?
> View attachment 375060


No comment. ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> No comment. ?


But look at that smile. Knock it off you're going to hurt yourself


----------



## jcarrolld (Aug 25, 2016)

Think this might work?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

jcarrolld said:


> View attachment 375081
> 
> 
> Think this might work?


Dude, hook me up with your tailor. This is exactly what I was looking for. $$$$$$$


----------



## jcarrolld (Aug 25, 2016)

mch said:


> Dude, hook me up with your tailor. This is exactly what I was looking for. $$$$$$$












My tailor.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

jcarrolld said:


> View attachment 375081
> 
> 
> Think this might work?


Is that from Kanye's collection?

Kind of hot for a female. Sorry @mch Although I'm sure you'd look great


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I call this look "the socialist aristocrat". I guess I am not technically dressing nicely for tips since I dress like this anyway. ?

This is technically Uber Comfort style at UberX rates - you are welcome, passengers.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> View attachment 375090
> 
> 
> I call this look "the socialist aristocrat". I guess I am not technically dressing nicely for tips since I dress like this anyway. ?
> ...


❤ the shoes in Packer colors!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> ❤ the shoes in Packer colors!


British Racing Green (1960s Lotus Formula 1 colors ?) but I am happy enough that people think they match the team. Not the first time I have heard that.

More importantly they are comfortable driving shoes!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> British Racing Green (1960s Lotus Formula 1 colors ?) but I am happy enough that people think they match the team. Not the first time I have heard that.


Are you British?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> British Racing Green (1960s Lotus Formula 1 colors ?) but I am happy enough that people think they match the team. Not the first time I have heard that.


That's funny. I'm sure the Brits at least call those colors green and yellow. We are color blind here, calling them green and gold. ?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Are you British?


Half-English NYC-born dual citizenship. No accent unfortunately.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Half-English NYC-born dual citizenship. No accent unfortunately.


Lol. British accent is the best ?. New York accent is great too. Always makes the men sound tough.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Lol. British accent is the best ?. New York accent is great too. Always makes the men sound tough.


I don't have that either despite growing up there. Neutral east coast elite accent, despite not actually being elite. I love most English, Scottish and Irish accents.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Considering doing an experiment to see if I can get a lot of tips ?. Of course strategies will differ depending on factors. If I'm dealing with women, men, families. Ranging from flirting to killing with kindness. Any advice?


Be polite, be helpful, be professional.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Clothahump said:


> Be polite, be helpful, be professional.


Be charming, be appealing, be memorable.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I don't have that either despite growing up there. Neutral east coast elite accent, despite not actually being elite. I love most English, Scottish and Irish accents.


Does the southern accent get any love?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Does the southern accent get any love?
> 
> View attachment 375143


Not from me, but it's all good. ?

I also grew up in Virginia a bit and married someone from there (but no southern accent).


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> I don't have that either despite growing up there. Neutral east coast elite accent, despite not actually being elite. I love most English, Scottish and Irish accents.


I thought I had a neutral east coast accent until i started doing Uber. I get told at least once a shift that I have a thick Philly accent.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> If you are experimenting make sure you have a control and a proper sample size. I don't know if most markets are busy enough to do any serious qualitative research.
> 
> Every day of the job for me is completely different in who I am picking up when and where. I couldn't possibly experiment and trust the results.


I've never found a pattern in over four years of driving.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Similar to Oh Christy, I have an instant reaction every time I see this thread title pop up, but it's a little more along the line of working your money maker for tips. Too bad you're always sitting. A little harder to do that.


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

Saying I'm a pilot is good. On the rare occasion I get a fellow pilot as a passenger, it's always at a minimum $15 tip. Highest thus far has been $50.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

rman954 said:


> Saying I'm a pilot is good. On the rare occasion I get a fellow pilot as a passenger, it's always at a minimum $15 tip. Highest thus far has been $50.


I dunno. Some people think pilots are either highly-compensated or rich enough to own an airplane. I do have a NAFI sticker on my back window and a headset in the cargo area, which sometimes gets recognized by other pilots. But I don't recall any effect on tips.

Lots of pilots are cheap. They will fly 20 minutes out of the way to save six cents a gallon. Or the old saying, "An airline pilot can leave home with a twenty-dollar bill and a clean shirt and not change either one for four days." One of my friends who is a retired airline pilot said he didn't know people had to buy newspapers until he retired.


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

Gilby said:


> I dunno. Some people think pilots are either highly-compensated or rich enough to own an airplane. I do have a NAFI sticker on my back window and a headset in the cargo area, which sometimes gets recognized by other pilots. But I don't recall any effect on tips.
> 
> Lots of pilots are cheap. They will fly 20 minutes out of the way to save six cents a gallon. Or the old saying, "An airline pilot can leave home with a twenty-dollar bill and a clean shirt and not change either one for four days." One of my friends who is a retired airline pilot said he didn't know people had to buy newspapers until he retired.


It was major airline Captain's who gave the big tips.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Of course depending on what side of the island they are on the best restaurant is always on the other side of town.


Snort.



FLKeys said:


> If you are driving for Lyft another technique is to manually rate the rider 5 stars about 4 hours after the ride ended if they do not tip you. This technique generally generates several late tips in Lyft as the PAX gets a notice that they were rated 5 stars by the driver.


I did not know that!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Gilby said:


> I dunno. Some people think pilots are either highly-compensated or rich enough to own an airplane. I do have a NAFI sticker on my back window and a headset in the cargo area, which sometimes gets recognized by other pilots. But I don't recall any effect on tips.
> 
> Lots of pilots are cheap. They will fly 20 minutes out of the way to save six cents a gallon. Or the old saying, "An airline pilot can leave home with a twenty-dollar bill and a clean shirt and not change either one for four days." One of my friends who is a retired airline pilot said he didn't know people had to buy newspapers until he retired.


@UbeRoBo


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

Gilby said:


> I dunno. Some people think pilots are either highly-compensated or rich enough to own an airplane. I do have a NAFI sticker on my back window and a headset in the cargo area, which sometimes gets recognized by other pilots. But I don't recall any effect on tips.
> 
> Lots of pilots are cheap. They will fly 20 minutes out of the way to save six cents a gallon. Or the old saying, "An airline pilot can leave home with a twenty-dollar bill and a clean shirt and not change either one for four days." One of my friends who is a retired airline pilot said he didn't know people had to buy newspapers until he retired.


I was a CFI/CFII/MEI during my college years and have logged 1641 hours of dual given. With that being said I have never heard of NAFI. I had to google it. I've been a 121 pilot for 23 years and I've also never heard of your "old saying" quote about an airline pilot leaving home with a $20..... There are always exceptions to the norm but the vast majority of pilots that I've worked with over the years have always been good tippers. Even when I was at the regionals making peanuts we always took care of the hotel van drivers and service industry people on layovers. If a pilot was a cheap Mo/Fo and tried to stiff the van driver they were going to get called out. As far as pilots buying newspapers, they are always given to us at our hotel so there was never a need to buy one. Did you fly commercially beyond GA instructing?


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

rman954 said:


> It was major airline Captain's who gave the big tips.


I always gave big tips when I could get reimbursed by my employer.

Most of the time the airline pilots are using hotel transportation, not Uber. But the GA pilots I often drive are not particularly good tippers.



UbeRoBo said:


> Did you fly commercially beyond GA instructing?


No. U.S. Air Force.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Considering doing an experiment to see if I can get a lot of tips ?. Of course strategies will differ depending on factors. If I'm dealing with women, men, families. Ranging from flirting to killing with kindness. Any advice?


Stuff a large potato in the front of your pants. :thumbup:
Oh wait.... :redface: you're the other gender.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Stuff a large potato in the front of your pants. :thumbup:
> Oh wait.... :redface: you're the other gender.


Is that your trick


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Is that your trick


I guess his dates don't know the difference 
between wood & carbohydrates ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> I guess his dates don't know the difference
> between wood & carbohydrates ?


His dates aren't checking

?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> His dates aren't checking
> 
> ?


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Considering doing an experiment to see if I can get a lot of tips ?. Of course strategies will differ depending on factors. If I'm dealing with women, men, families. Ranging from flirting to killing with kindness. Any advice?


Try to relate to each individual person. Myself I've been all over the world and to every state but 5 so more than likely I've been to every city from each pax that gets in my car.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


>


I'm a little scared burning him ?

Juss kidding Uber Guber


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I'm a little scared burning him ?
> 
> Juss kidding Uber Guber









​?Guber's Cool ?✔



Mkang14 said:


> I'm a little scared burning him ?


We're talking wood
and there's @gooddolphins :
"_Try to relate to each individual person. Myself I've been all over the world and to every state but 5 so more than likely I've been to every city from each pax that gets in my car." ???

Absolutely @gooddolphins ?_

BARTENDER ‼ Another round _?_


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> We're talking wood
> and there's @gooddolphins :
> "_Try to relate to each individual person. Myself I've been all over the world and to every state but 5 so more than likely I've been to every city from each pax that gets in my car." ???
> 
> ...


????


----------



## Next Stop (Nov 24, 2017)

Dekero said:


> The best tip advice I can give is to always ask at the end of the ride for them to please RATE the experience because you would appreciate their feedback... as I've stated time and again on this message board I could care less about their feedback all I care about is that they see the Tipping screen witch pops up right after they RATE me....90% of the reason we don't receive tips is because the passenger doesn't open their app again for days if you can convince them to open their app when they are getting out of the car or sometime close to that chances are you'll get a tip and my tips have doubled and even tripled since I've started this habit on every single passenger....


^^^^THIS^^^^
This is my #1 technique. Just get pax to think about a tip as soon as possible. At the end of the ride, I say, "I appreciate your feedback." 
Of course, how you conduct yourself during the ride matters but this reminder is key.
I don't bother if I have picked up pax with rating below my usual threshold because they are just as likely to complain as tip. Let 'em pass. I took their low rating for a reason to benefit my driving strategy for the shift so count that as enough.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> I think you need to be bitc* slapped with emphasis on bitc* International I've been to Israel, France, Spain, Gibraltar, Gaeta Italy, Naples Italy, Venice, Rome, Antarctica, Canada, and Bermuda's and Bahamas Stateside Cali, Rhode Island, Mass, Connecticut, New York, New Jersey, Washington DC, upstate ny, Seattle, Washington state, Oregon, Idaho, Wyoming, Colorado, Montana, Texas, New Mexico, and I'm running out of room
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mikees3 (Nov 9, 2018)

Invisible said:


> You have never flirted have you? A flirt can be just a smile. I don't know what hoes are in your area, but I can't believe that are that many women that would suddenly go down on someone because of a flirt.


I want to be in his area sounds like fun


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> View attachment 375057


Jerk paxs who aren't tippers in the first place. Nothing lost. I've been using a tip jar and sign for almost three years, and can attest to receiving more tips as a result.
If I do receive the occasional low rating, so what? Ya' think I worry about insignificant nonsense?



Mkang14 said:


> Considering doing an experiment to see if I can get a lot of tips ?. Of course strategies will differ depending on factors. If I'm dealing with women, men, families. Ranging from flirting to killing with kindness. Any advice?


Be yourself and use a tip jar with a funny, catchy note on it. You will thank me! ?


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

Depends on who you are and where you are.
I think you gotta have thick skin & be yourself.
I'm 65, drive drunks and I'm a smart ass.
I can get away with laughing and telling somebody, "Get your A$$ in the CAR!", not everyone can do that.
I have fun with them, and many of them tell me what jerks & tighta$$es other drivers can be.
I had a pickup early last night for "Wilson" at the dorms at the local small HBCU.
I hadn't been to that dorm before and it was hard to find. Lyft pin not a dammed bit of help.
No one around and all of sudden two guys come walking out by a dorm.
One of them is walking toward the car so I roll the window down and asked - yes WRONG - "Are you Wilson"
"Yeah man, I'm WILLIAM" and starts to get in the car and says, "where we going?"
I started laughing and said, "hey man you ain't Wilson."
"No man he's a friend of mine. Here he comes." as Wilson came around the corner.

Wilson sees me and I yell, "Hey man! This guys says he's your friend but he's trying to hijack your ride! You better come straighten him out!"
And we're all laughing.

Pretty sure that doesn't play with every driver in every part of the country.

btw - my peeps:





btw, I don't know if it helps but I do get comments about these signs.
Ordered a pair from amazon for the back of the seats.
Then I ran a color copy and laminated it at (formerly) Kinkos for less than $3.00
Used velcro hook & loop to attach that one to the dash in front of the pax seat.


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

Gilby said:


> I always gave big tips when I could get reimbursed by my employer.
> 
> Most of the time the airline pilots are using hotel transportation, not Uber. But the GA pilots I often drive are not particularly good tippers.
> 
> ...


I knew you weren't an airline pilot. And yes, GA pilots are terrible tippers. I drove Select in Vegas for 2 years and picked up my fair share of NetJets pilots from the FBO. They always ordered Select and never tipped. The GA/Corporate pilots are as cheap as they come.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Tip generating is all too scientific for me. No wonder I don't get them.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Considering doing an experiment to see if I can get a lot of tips ?. Of course strategies will differ depending on factors. If I'm dealing with women, men, families. Ranging from flirting to killing with kindness. Any advice?


I use one strategy, I give pax's 2 choices, if they tip they'll make it to their desired destination, if they refuse to tip I just rob them. Win - Win for me.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Pax asked me how much I pay for rent. I told them 2450 stars a month.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Beninmankato said:


> Tip generating is all too scientific for me. No wonder I don't get them.


True. Try harder


----------



## HPClays (Jun 27, 2016)

Ttown Driver said:


> btw, I don't know if it helps but I do get comments about these signs.
> 
> View attachment 375263


Nice that the signs have measurements posted for when Wilson and William are comparing their manhood while scopin your tatas


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Also, any pax who tries to shake your hand at the end of a ride = "You ain't gettin' jack, sucka".


I got a handshake $17 dollars from the husband, $10 cash from the wife "for a good lunch". I dropped them off at the Marriott. 80 minutes ride from Airport. Relaxing music and comfort car. Husband slept entire way.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

HPClays said:


> Nice that the signs have measurements posted for when Wilson and William are comparing their manhood while scopin your tatas


Sounds more like a porn. No scopin or poopin in my car buddy. That's a good idea for a sign ?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Saw this car last night. I wonder if his tips have increased.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Considering doing an experiment to see if I can get a lot of tips ?. Of course strategies will differ depending on factors. If I'm dealing with women, men, families. Ranging from flirting to killing with kindness. Any advice?


Did you get any advice you're going to try?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Did you get any advice you're going to try?


Probably the best was the QUOTE update .

Pretty sure I haven't driven since I took this survey though &#128556;.


----------

